# FS: Current Satellite +Pro LED Fixture 36", Hydor Inline Heate



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

*
Part A - Current LED light with Rack mount + Tank *

1. Current USA Satellite Plus Pro LED Fixture (36-48 Inch) + Adjustable Tank Mount Bracket*2 *$200CAD (3 months old)*

Current USA Satellite Plus Pro LED Fixture (36-48 Inch)
https://www.jlaquatics.com/dry-good...atellite-plus-pro-led-fixture-36-48-inch.html

+

Adjustable Tank Mount Bracket*2

https://www.jlaquatics.com/dry-good...-orbit-led-adjustable-tank-mount-bracket.html









2. Hydor ETH 200 In-Line External Heater 200w 1/2" hose, *$40 CAD*

-> Due to the size of the tube for the outflow, I use the "Generic Brass Barb Hose Reducing Splicer Mender 3/8" ID Hose x 1/2" ID Hose Fitting Air Water Fuel Boat" to convert between the Heater and the outflow tubing. I will include the brass if you purchase the In-Line Heater

*Items below were being sold->>>>*

x. No brand 60P Rimless tank *(3 months old) Sold!

- Dimension: 60cm*30cm*36cm
- Tank only
- Have a minor-scratch on one side but you can always switch to another side
- Ready for pick up

View attachment 164921


x. Chihiros A-Series LED A601 60cm (1 month old) (8hrs per day) Sold!

- 117 LED
- Include the extendable bracket
- No picture yet

x. Eheim 2211, function and still work (Including all the quick release and Filter Media, need to replace the fine filter pad) Sold!

x. Lily Mini Inflow Glass $15 CAD, 12/16mm Sold!

x. Lily Outflow Glass $15 CAD, 9/12mm Sold!























***Pick up information***

Pick up only at New Westminster Skytrain Station.

First come first serve.

Available pick up time will be Tues, Thurs, Friday after 7pm and Stat and Sunday all day but time may vary.

Text to 604-218-598eight for fast replay.

Thank you.*


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

Having problem with edit post or post pics.

Message me then I will send you the photo.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Re: "Having problem with edit post or post pics."--------------------------------Me, too. I sent a note to a Moderator yesterday. Hopefully, the issue will be resolved soon. :0)


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

Yeah. My page was grey out when I try to insert the image.

Not able to edit the original post so I will just update some info down here.

-----------------------------

Pick up only at New Westminster Skytrain Station.

First come first serve.

Available pick up time will be Tues, Thurs, Friday after 7pm and Stat and Sunday all day but time may vary. 

Text to 604-218-598eight for fast replay.

Thank you.


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

The image is now live. Please see the attachment in the first post.

Still cannot edit the the original post, please refer to the contact information in the reply.


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

Update the info and adjust some price.

Will update the photo later today.


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

Update some pics for the equipment and details.


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

Update the info.


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

Add another rimless tank with price in the post.


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

Still available ~


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

Updated.

Reduced Price.


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

Still available ~


----------



## YumiChi (Mar 16, 2015)

Is the price still the same for the rimless tank?


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

Yes, it does.


----------



## YumiChi (Mar 16, 2015)

stan6595 said:


> Yes, it does.


Thanks you...


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

Still available.

Add 1 month old Chihiros 60cm LED fixture to the post.

Will update picture in few days.


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

Still have it.


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

Adjusted price.


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

Still available


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

Updated the thread


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

Edited info, Current light still available.


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

Still have it


----------

